

OneTab – Save up to 95% memory and  reduce tab clutter in Google Chrome - kschua
https://www.one-tab.com

======
malandrew
The only complaint I have is that I got so used to using OneTab that it
replaced my browser bookmark manager. That worked just fine until I had
accumulated so many bookmarks that the javascript used slowed to a crawl. Then
in an attempt to clear things out by exporting all my OneTab bookmarks to a
txt file, I found out that the javascript running on the export page is far
more compute intensive. In fact, it's do computing intensive that it
repeatedly crashes the browser making it impossible to export all the
bookmarks without first restoring enough tab sets and saving them elsewhere
until you have few enough links in OneTab to export them.

------
anigbrowl
...and with comprehensive options, online sharing and import/export of URLs?!
And it's fast! Absolutely fantastic, and with great potential for further
browser integration. I see this becoming a standard feature in short order.

~~~
vithlani
Seconded.

Works as advertised and the online sharing enables very neat integration with
services such as pinboard.in.

------
jscheel
Hmm, first time I tried it, OneTab closed all my tabs up into a list, just
like advertised. But when I clicked "restore all", it only restored one of my
tabs and lost the rest.

~~~
anigbrowl
Worked fine for me on Chomre37.

